# What is Brodus Clay's ethnicity?



## Mr Eagles (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: What is Brodus Clay's nationality?*

That fat tub of lard looks like he's from Mars


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: What is Brodus Clay's nationality?*

He's a funkasaurus.


----------



## mpredrox (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: What is Brodus Clay's nationality?*

Well he's from Planet Funk....


----------



## Phrederic (Mar 10, 2011)

*Re: What is Brodus Clay's nationality?*

His *ethnic* background is unknown because he was raised in foster care. He looks mixed race of some variety though.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: What is Brodus Clay's nationality?*

funked


----------



## adil_909 (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: What is Brodus Clay's nationality?*

he looks arab, the skin tone, facial structure, and beard are classics. would not be surprised if he was partly egyptian.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: What is Brodus Clay's nationality?*

^ part arab, part egyptian, all funkasaurus.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: What is Brodus Clay's nationality?*



Chan Hung said:


> Is he white/black, mixed? Just curious


He's American, I believe the word you were looking for is ethnicity. I always thought he was a white until this gimmick when certain Afro-American members of the IWC began to kick up a fuss about the gimmick with supposed racial undertones. To be honest, I see this gimmick no different to Rikishi and nothing to do with race.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: What is Brodus Clay's nationality?*

That is interesting as I don't know how to classify Brodus Clay. I am not sure if he is black, mulatto, white, or Native American. He could easily pass for all of those.


----------



## BrokenWater (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: What is Brodus Clay's nationality?*

I think theres some puerto rican in there.


----------



## wacokid27 (Jan 8, 2011)

*Re: What is Brodus Clay's nationality?*

I agree with those who figure his ethnicity is multi-racial. That's what I've always presumed, at least.

But on a side note, I'm actually enjoying his current gimmick (which I didn't think I would when it started, but his natural charisma has carried it off for me).

wk


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: What is Brodus Clay's nationality?*

Call his mother, she'll tell you.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: What is Brodus Clay's nationality?*



Phrederic said:


> His *ethnic* background is unknown because *he was raised in foster care*. He looks mixed race of some variety though.


So you're saying...in order to find out his race..."somebody call his momma?" lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: What is Brodus Clay's nationality?*



just1988 said:


> He's American, I believe the word you were looking for is ethnicity. I always thought he was a white until this gimmick when certain Afro-American members of the IWC began to kick up a fuss about the gimmick with supposed racial undertones. To be honest, I see this gimmick no different to Rikishi and nothing to do with race.


thanks, changed the title of thread!


----------



## Camille Léone (Jan 29, 2012)

I hate people that confuse nationality and ethnicity. lol


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

This reminds me of the family guy skit where they tried to figure out what the Rock was.


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

This thread again? He's Polynesian.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

So his daddy ain't Dirty Dick Murdoch?


----------



## Flawlessstuff (Jan 3, 2012)

Funkanese


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Not this thread again.


----------



## tizzle (Nov 17, 2011)

if he was black, he could at least move his body to the beat...which he can't.. Just a matter of time he stumbles over his own feet while stomping around in the ring


----------



## RAWHEADREX99 (Nov 29, 2011)

He's Barney!!!


----------

